# Windows 7



## Tilaya (13. Oktober 2009)

hi leute,
ich weis es gibt schon einige Threads über das neue Windows, ich möchte aber verschiedene geziehlte erfahrungsberichte, wenn möglich (bitte dabei schreiben welche Version ihr nutzt) von der neuen *Offiziellen Version* Win7 Ultimate 64bit.

1. Ich nutze seinen Edimax Printserver (PS 1206) für meinen Drucker (OfficeJet 5615) W-Lan fähig zu machen, weis bereits jemand ob der im Win7 auch läuft?
2. Fast noch wichtiger aber auch schon einige male beantwortet: Läuft World of Warcraft und lässt es sich auch gut Installiern?
3. Läuft WoW stabil unter Win7 oder kommt es häufiger zu abstürzen Disconnects oder WoW - Errors als bei Win XP?
4. Wieviel RAM Speicher umterstützt Win7? ich hab z.Z. 4 GB drin und soviel sollte es wie ich gehört haben auf jeden fall schaffen.
5. Wie ist es mit anderen Programmen zb. Office 2007, Nero 6, Antiviren und Firewalls usw, laufen die gut oder gibt es Probleme?
6. Treiber verfügbarkeit? Ist für die meisten Hardware und Periferie geräte bereits ein treiber vorhanden?
7. ich nutze 2 Monitore, kann man auf Win7 auch wie bei Win XP die Monitore erweitern?
8. wie schaut das denn mit den Patitionen aus? Muß ich alle Patitionen platt machen oder erkennt Win7 die anderen 3 Patition (incl der Daten) auch fehlerfrei an?
9. Könnte ich mit meinem System Probleme bekommen?

_AMD Athlon 64bit 800mhz Frontsite bus DualCore 6000+
Board ist K9N SLI Platinum
4GB RAM 800mhz
Gigabyte NVidia Geforce 9800GTX+ 1024MB DDR3
700watt Netzteil Sound on Board DVD Laufwerk_

mfg
Tilaya

PS: wer rechtschreibfehler findet darf sie behalten!


----------



## Asoriel (13. Oktober 2009)

Wenn irgendwas unter XP/Vista lief, dann läuft es auch unter 7. Meistens sogar problemloser.

Die Geschichte mit den 4GB Ram ist das Selbe wie bei allen anderen Betriebssystemen auch. 64Bit: Ja, 32Bit: nein um es kurz zu fassen.

2 Monitore kannst du natürlich anschließen. Warum sollte ein solches Feature gestrichen werden? (ich hab auch 2 dranhängen, geht ohne weiteres)

Wenn ich es richtig weiß, musst du alle Partitionen löschen. Also einmal komplett neu installieren eben.

Mit deinem PC solltest du keine Probleme bekommen.


----------



## xdave78 (13. Oktober 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Wenn ich es richtig weiß, musst du alle Partitionen löschen. Also einmal komplett neu installieren eben.


Hmm nee kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Die Systempartition muss man nur neu machen, da sowohl XP als auch Vista ja NTFS ist sollte man zB Datenpartitionen ohne weiteres nutzen können ohne sie anzufassen.


----------



## Klos1 (13. Oktober 2009)

Tilaya schrieb:


> hi leute,
> ich weis es gibt schon einige Threads über das neue Windows, ich möchte aber verschiedene geziehlte erfahrungsberichte, wenn möglich (bitte dabei schreiben welche Version ihr nutzt) von der neuen *Offiziellen Version* Win7 Ultimate 64bit.
> 
> 1. Ich nutze seinen Edimax Printserver (PS 1206) für meinen Drucker (OfficeJet 5615) W-Lan fähig zu machen, weis bereits jemand ob der im Win7 auch läuft?
> ...




Ich habe Windows 7 Professional 64bit auf zwei Rechnern. 

Hier ist zum Beispiel ein Rechtschreibfehler: Frontsite

*einpack* du sagtest ja, ich darf ihn behalten. Der eine reicht mir auch. Die anderen können sich mit dem Rest amüsieren.


----------



## Tilaya (13. Oktober 2009)

boa da sind mal ein paar gute infos gekommen, ich danke euch allen besonders Klos, du hast das super gemacht.
nun bin ich überzeugt und werde mir win7 in den nächsten tagen bestellen. währe es eigendlich empfehlenswert ein handbuch mit zu bestellen? bin was Win XP angeht zwar nicht auf den kopf gefallen aber zb. Vista kenne ich zu 90% garnicht und Win7 soll ja sehr ähnlich sein von der bedienung.


----------



## Klos1 (13. Oktober 2009)

Ne, da kannst du getrost drauf verzichten. Die elementaren Sachen findest du ziemlich schnell und die Feinheiten kommen so nach und nach. Ich würde kein Handbuch nehmen.


----------



## Perkone (13. Oktober 2009)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Hmm nee kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Die Systempartition muss man nur neu machen, da sowohl XP als auch Vista ja NTFS ist sollte man zB Datenpartitionen ohne weiteres nutzen können ohne sie anzufassen.



Öhh ja und nein. XP verwendet zwar NTFS genauso wie vista. Nur verwendet Vista eine etwas abgeänderte Version von NTFS. Hatte schon einige male Probleme, wenn ich eine HDD hatte, welche Vistaformatiert war und diese an eine Systemplatte mit XP angeschlossen hab. Zwecks Zugriffsrechte, Ordnerstrukturen usw.


----------



## Asoriel (13. Oktober 2009)

Systembuilder kaufen. Retail ist Blödsinn und überteuert.


----------



## xdave78 (13. Oktober 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Systembuilder kaufen. Retail ist Blödsinn und überteuert.


Hab OEM vorbestellt...die 1 Woche kann ich auch noch warten ^^ ist bei Amazon sogar etwas günstiger und man bekommt sogar ne DvD Hülle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wer hätte gedacht , dass deutsche Gesetze auch mal zu was gut sein würden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eMJay (14. Oktober 2009)

Laut CB läuft auf WIn 7 nur Nero 9. Hab das mal durchgeblättert die haben die gengigsten Programme getestet ob die auf win 7 laufen.


----------



## Rethelion (14. Oktober 2009)

Thore-Thrall schrieb:


> Laut CB läuft auf WIn 7 nur Nero 9. Hab das mal durchgeblättert die haben die gengigsten Programme getestet ob die auf win 7 laufen.



Nero8 läuft auch; mir ist bisher eigentlich noch keine Software untergekommen die nicht auf Win7 startet.
Bei einigen wenigen AVs kann es zu Problemen kommen, ansonsten wüsst ich nichts.


----------



## Independent (14. Oktober 2009)

Zwei Dinge mag ich net, die bei mir nur unter Windows 7 auftreten:

1. Ich hab 2 Monitore. Wenn ich nun auf dem Main eine 3D-Anwendung starte, dann muss er sich erstmal einjustieren. Die Bilschirme schalten sich erstmal 10mal an und aus um sich einzustellen. Das ging bei anderen OS schneller.

2. Mikroruckler. Ja, ich hab sie unter Vista nicht. 

Ist alles fixbar...normalerweise.


----------



## sympathisant (14. Oktober 2009)

hab das problem weder unter vista noch unter windows 7. vielleicht liegts an der graka?


----------



## Independent (14. Oktober 2009)

Nein, es tritt nur unter Windows 7 auf. Einzeldisplayperformance ist natürlich eingestellt.

Ganz schlimm:

Wenn ich bei WOW vom Fenstermodus in den Full-Modus wechsel.

Klar, es ist kein Problem rein technisch, aber mir tun meine LCD leid


----------



## sympathisant (14. Oktober 2009)

sorry, meinte an den treibern für die graka? benutzt du dieselben? vielleicht gibts für 7 schon aktualisierte?


----------



## Independent (14. Oktober 2009)

Immer die aktuellsten und um zu testen auch mal alte. Mal schauen, es ist ja jetzt ein neuer Intel-Chipsatztreiber rausgekommen.

Wie gesagt, es ist nicht SO schlimm, aber es nervt, wenn er sich erstmal "einflackern" muss.

Ich kann ja mal heut abend daheim kurz abfilmen.


----------



## Niranda (15. Oktober 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Ne, da kannst du getrost drauf verzichten. Die elementaren Sachen findest du ziemlich schnell und die Feinheiten kommen so nach und nach. Ich würde kein Handbuch nehmen.



Mal ganz ehrlich:
Wer liest eig noch ein Handbuch? xD

Seit Vista ist sowas generall überflüssig geworden.
Die Onlinehilfe ist schnell, eindeutig und idiotensicher dank der Verlinkung ins eigene System.. was weiß ich z.B. steht da "gehen sie in Systemsteuerung" - man klickt auf Systemsteuerung und ist schon da drin... besser gehts nicht ^-^
Und Netzwerke einrichten wird auch immer leichter.
Was aber negativ ist:
Die Funktionen zum manuellem einstellen sind bssl versteckt >_> ich such da jedes mal^^


----------



## Klos1 (15. Oktober 2009)

Thore-Thrall schrieb:


> Laut CB läuft auf WIn 7 nur Nero 9. Hab das mal durchgeblättert die haben die gengigsten Programme getestet ob die auf win 7 laufen.



Nero 7 läuft auch. Das hab ich nämlich bei mir auf dem Rechner und auch schon benutzt und dabei bisher keinerlei Gründe zur Beanstandung gefunden.


----------



## Kyragan (15. Oktober 2009)

Tilaya schrieb:


> 8. wie schaut das denn mit den Patitionen aus? Muß ich alle Patitionen platt machen oder erkennt Win7 die anderen 3 Patition (incl der Daten) auch fehlerfrei an?


Das ist meine wichtigste Frage, falls ich von meinem 32Bit XP doch auf die Idee kommen sollte umzusteigen. Vor allem weil ich noch RAM-Reserven habe, sprich noch nen Riegel über(vom gleichen Hersteller versteht sich), den ich natürlich gern einsetzen täte.
Wenn ich erst meine kompletten Daten über den Jordan laufen lassen müsste, um Win7 problemlos betreiben zu können verzichte ich bis zum nächsten Festplattencrash darauf oder bis XP keinerlei Unterstützung durch die Hersteller erfährt.

Folgende Hardware ist aktuell verbaut:

Intel Core 2 Duo E6300 @2,83GHz
Club3D GeForce 8800GT
2(4)GB DDR2 RAM
irgendein billiges AS-Rock Board von dem ich nicht weiß wie es heißt :x
2 Platten mit insgesamt 1TB Speicher(250+750, beide sind Hitachi Platten)

Sind damit irgendwelche Probleme vorprogrammiert? Ich denke nicht, aber man weiß ja nie.
Auf der 250er Platte liegt atm Windows + Office + sonstige Programme, Urlaubsbilder(JA WIRKLICH! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) unso Käse.
Games, Musik u.a. liegen auf der großen Platte.

Entscheidend für mich ist die Frage, ob ich auf die Daten meiner großen Platte zugreifen kann wenn ich die 250er platt mache und dort Win7 installiere.


----------



## eMJay (15. Oktober 2009)

Jo hab mich verkuckt... es soll teilweise laufen bzw. nicht laufen.....

Die schreiben sowieso Scheiße da laut denen, Kaspersky Internet Security 2009 überhaupt nicht läuft. Das tut es aber bei mir schon seid der ersten Beta.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (15. Oktober 2009)

Thore-Thrall schrieb:


> Jo hab mich verkuckt... es soll teilweise laufen bzw. nicht laufen.....
> 
> Die schreiben sowieso Scheiße da laut denen, Kaspersky Internet Security 2009 überhaupt nicht läuft. Das tut es aber bei mir schon seid der ersten Beta.


Wie so hast du 2009 drauf? und nicht 2010? 

und auserdem alles was unter Vista geht, geht auch unter Windows 7..... 


Grüsse Sam fischer


----------



## Klos1 (15. Oktober 2009)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Wie so hast du 2009 drauf? und nicht 2010?
> 
> und auserdem alles was unter Vista geht, geht auch unter Windows 7.....
> 
> ...



Nein, tut es absolut nicht. Ein Beispiel wäre Norton 2009. Es war und ist unter Windows 7 nicht wirklich lauffähig. Erst die 2010er. Und Demontools wäre ein weiteres Beispiel.
Alles, was sich relativ tief einnistet kann dir durchaus auf die Nase fallen.


----------



## eMJay (15. Oktober 2009)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Wie so hast du 2009 drauf? und nicht 2010?
> 
> und auserdem alles was unter Vista geht, geht auch unter Windows 7.....
> 
> ...


Weil ich kein bock hab mir die neue zu kaufen. Die Kostet Geld usw.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (15. Oktober 2009)

Thore-Thrall schrieb:


> Weil ich kein bock hab mir die neue zu kaufen. Die Kostet Geld usw.


So viel ich weiss kauft man sich eine Lizenz für den antivirus Kaspersky, es steht nirgendwo das sie nur für die Version 2009 Gültig ist? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüsse Sam Fischer


----------



## Kyragan (16. Oktober 2009)

AntiVir nehmen.
Kostet nix, verursacht keine Konflikte und findet meiner Meinung nach auch mehr Internetparasiten.

Ich quote mich frecherweise einfach mal selbst:


Kyragan schrieb:


> Das ist meine wichtigste Frage, falls ich von meinem 32Bit XP doch auf die Idee kommen sollte umzusteigen. Vor allem weil ich noch RAM-Reserven habe, sprich noch nen Riegel über(vom gleichen Hersteller versteht sich), den ich natürlich gern einsetzen täte.
> Wenn ich erst meine kompletten Daten über den Jordan laufen lassen müsste, um Win7 problemlos betreiben zu können verzichte ich bis zum nächsten Festplattencrash darauf oder bis XP keinerlei Unterstützung durch die Hersteller erfährt.
> 
> Folgende Hardware ist aktuell verbaut:
> ...



Die Frage scheint untergangen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (16. Oktober 2009)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> So viel ich weiss kauft man sich eine Lizenz für den antivirus Kaspersky, es steht nirgendwo das sie nur für die Version 2009 Gültig ist?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Stimmt, solange die Lizenz läuft darf man kostenlos auf die nächste Version updaten.
Aber wie ich gelesen habe soll die 2010er auch nicht so stabil laufen.




Kyragan schrieb:


> AntiVir nehmen.
> Kostet nix, verursacht keine Konflikte und findet meiner Meinung nach auch mehr Internetparasiten.


Bei kostet nix kann ich dir zustimmen, das wars aber auch schon.
Konflikte gibt es mit Avira genauso wie mit allen anderen Programmen, mit dem Unterschied dass man dort keinen Support hat. Siehe das Aion Problem, nach fast 2 Wochen war der Fehlalarm immer noch nicht beseitigt. Von z.B. Kaspersky hätte man innerhalb von weniger Stunden eine Antwort bekommen und ein Update in max. 2 Tagen.
Und vor Internetparasiten schützt es dich schonmal gar nicht. Wie soll es auch, Antivir hat keinen HTTP- und EMail-Scanner integriert, also wird der Virus erst gefunden wenn er sich schon auf deiner Festplatte befindet und bei einem infiziertem Werbebanner wäre es da schon zu spät.
Daneben gibt es noch viele andere Funktionen die bei Antivir einfach fehlen, persönlich würde ich es keinem empfehlen. Lieber 2&#8364; im Monat für was richtiges ausgeben.

EDIT: Zu dem Festplatten Rroblem:
Ich wills jetzt nicht schwören, aber ich denke dass du alle Partitionen und Festplatten in Windows7 weiterverwenden kannst, bis auf die Systempartition, welche gelöscht werden muss.
Habs leider nicht mehr genau in Errinnerung, aber ich glaube ich habe meine Datenpartition schon seit Vista und beim W7-Wechsel habe ich diese übernommen.
Aber mach dir lieber ein Backup, sicher ist sicher^^


----------



## Kyragan (16. Oktober 2009)

Backup ist bei ~500GB Daten recht schwierig, weil ich keine Kohle für ne weitere/ne externe Platte über hab. Dass ich die Systempartition platt machen muss, war mir eigentlich klar. Die große Frage war halt, ob ich die große ohne Nachteile weiterverwenden kann bzw ob ich wenigstens auf die Daten zugreifen kann um zumindest den wichtigsten Teil auf die kleine zu kopieren, wenn ich die große dann doch plätten muss.


----------



## eMJay (16. Oktober 2009)

Kyragan schrieb:


> AntiVir nehmen.
> Kostet nix, verursacht keine Konflikte und findet meiner Meinung nach auch mehr Internetparasiten.


Das bekommt nicht einmal einen Virus anständig von der Festplatte. Warum sollte ich es dann überhaupt haben. 
Wie schon gesagt was bringt mir ein Antivieren Programm der Viren erst auf der Platte erkennt, dann ist es eingetlich schon zuspät. Da ist der Virus schon drauf und man hat die scheiße an der Backe. Runter krigen ist dann auch so eine Sache der eine geht der andere nicht.
Deswegen hab ich mir mal die Testversion von Kaspersky laden müssen ... damals... seid dem komm es nicht mehr von der Platte runter.


----------



## Niranda (16. Oktober 2009)

Jede Datei muss erst auf dem PC sein, bevor sie überprüft wird... sonst isses ne Firewall.. oO


----------



## eMJay (16. Oktober 2009)

Ja wir reden auch von einer Internet Security.


----------



## EspCap (16. Oktober 2009)

> So viel ich weiss kauft man sich eine Lizenz für den antivirus Kaspersky, es steht nirgendwo das sie nur für die Version 2009 Gültig ist?


Das stimmt, ich hab die Lizenz damals für 2009 gekauft und dann irgendwann mal 2010 runtergeladen und es ging auch mit dem 2009er-Key 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (16. Oktober 2009)

@Kyragan:

Natürlich kannst du auf die andere Platte zugreifen. Wieso solltest du denn nicht? Das ist ein NTFS-Dateisystem und damit hat es sich.
Wieso sollte das Windows 7 nicht lesen können? Du kannst da dran hängen, was du willst. Das hat mit den neuen Betriebssystem doch garnichts zu tun. Dir bleiben also allle Bilder, Musik, MP3 und was weiß der Geier erhalten.

Was aber sehr wohl Probleme machen kann, sind irgendwelche Programme auf der großen Platte. Denn, die Registry wird ja neu geschrieben.
Alle Einträge sind dann weg und die dazugehörigen Programme fliegen auf die Nase. Aber ansonsten ist das kein Problem.

Du machst deine Systemplatte platt und damit hat sich es.


----------



## Kyragan (16. Oktober 2009)

Sehr gut. Danke Dir.
Dass die Registry dann clean ist, ist mir bewusst. Mir gings auch weniger um die paar Programme die ich hab und die Games sondern eher um Musik und Co.
Dann steht Win7 ja im Grunde nix im Weg. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (17. Oktober 2009)

Musik, MP3, Photos und derartiges, absolut kein Problem. Rotz einfach alles auf die große Platte. Auch die meisten Spiele sollten noch ohne Neuinstallation laufen.


----------



## eMJay (17. Oktober 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Das stimmt, ich hab die Lizenz damals für 2009 gekauft und dann irgendwann mal 2010 runtergeladen und es ging auch mit dem 2009er-Key
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ok Danke das hab ich nicht gewusst. Aber jetzt nicht mal eine Woche bevor mein Win 7 gelifert wird lade ich es nicht auf die RC Version drauf.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (17. Oktober 2009)

Wenn wir schon beim thema Windows 7 sind! wer freut sich auf Donnerstag? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Grüss Sam fischer


----------



## Klos1 (17. Oktober 2009)

Ich nicht! Ich habe schon seit Monaten Windows 7 Proffesional bei am laufen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (17. Oktober 2009)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Wenn wir schon beim thema Windows 7 sind! wer freut sich auf Donnerstag?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich freu mich auf Freitag, weill da wieder Wochenende ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Windows7 hab ich seit März installiert, da brauch ich mich auf die Releaseversio nicht freuen, kauf ich eh erst nächstes Jahr.


----------



## eMJay (17. Oktober 2009)

Naja meine 2 haben zusammen 100 Euro gekostet.... du wirst mehr ausgeben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (17. Oktober 2009)

Thore-Thrall schrieb:


> Naja meine 2 haben zusammen 100 Euro gekostet.... du wirst mehr ausgeben.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hm das ist noch nicht gesagt, wenn sie jetzt schon 70€ kostet, kann es genauso passieren das es sie in nem halben Jahr für 50€ als Angebot gibt. Oder so wie ich mir Vista gekauft habe bei Alternate. Da gabs für 79€ zusätzlich einen 25€Gutschein.

Außerdem warum soll ich mich jetzt um was kümmern was noch lange Zeit hat? Bis dahin kann sich soviel ändern; dasselbe wie mit der Rente: Ich sehs immer noch nicht ein jetzt was zu planen was ich in 50 Jahren erst brauche.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (17. Oktober 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Hm das ist noch nicht gesagt, wenn sie jetzt schon 70€ kostet, kann es genauso passieren das es sie in nem halben Jahr für 50€ als Angebot gibt. Oder so wie ich mir Vista gekauft habe bei Alternate. Da gabs für 79€ zusätzlich einen 25€Gutschein.
> 
> Außerdem warum soll ich mich jetzt um was kümmern was noch lange Zeit hat? Bis dahin kann sich soviel ändern; dasselbe wie mit der Rente: Ich sehs immer noch nicht ein jetzt was zu planen was ich in 50 Jahren erst brauche.


Ich glaube ich hab mal was gelesen das ab 2010 Windows 7 teuerer wirt! bin mir aber nicht 100% sicher... 

@Klose
Ich hab auch schon lange windows 7 RC drauf! aber drotzem freu ich mich auch endlich das wasserzeichen unten rechts weg zu bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich hab mir das Windows 7 Home Premium Family Pack Upgrade (3 user) vorbestellt.

Grüsse Sam Fischer


----------



## eMJay (17. Oktober 2009)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich hab mal was gelesen das ab 2010 Windows 7 teuerer wirt! bin mir aber nicht 100% sicher...



ja es soll teuerer werden



> @Klose
> Ich hab auch schon lange windows 7 RC drauf! aber drotzem freu ich mich auch endlich das wasserzeichen unten rechts weg zu bekommen
> 
> 
> ...


Was soll das überhaupt kosten?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (17. Oktober 2009)

Thore-Thrall schrieb:


> Was soll das überhaupt kosten?


Hab es für 189- Fr bekommen sind etwa 120 euro 


Grüsse Sam Fischer


----------

